# Radiant Char-Broiler advice



## topchef (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi all -

I'm looking to replace a Jade Chitwood char-broiler which I'm not very pleased with. I've looked over a 30" MagiKitchen radiant at BigTray. The 6 gas burners are rated 15K btu's for a total of 90K...which seems like plenty of heat and more than adequate heat control. I also like the fact that a slide out under-rack can be used as a salamander. Does anyone have any experience with this unit?...or any other MagiKitchen radiant char-broilers?

Your two cents is appreciated!

cheers~
topchef


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I don't have any specific experience with this grill, but judging from the picture, I'd say no. The actual radiants (the v-shaped piece of metal that runs along the top of the burners) on this piece appear to be relatively thin gauge stainless steel. Most grills use cast iron that's about 1/4" thick; even these can warp over time and adversely affect your ability to regulate heat.


----------



## topchef (Jan 25, 2004)

You make a good point. I'll check that out with MagiKitchen tech support tomorrow. I did notice that the unit can be converted from radiant to coal stone...though my experience with lava or ceramic rocks tends to indicate some loss of heat/energy and uneven heat, to some degree.

Anyone have an opinion of coal rock vs radiant grilling?

cheers~topchef


----------

